# A lovely video about goldens



## patrice (Nov 3, 2011)

While I can't understand the words, I loved seeing these wonderful goldens. I especially liked when the golden jumped up to comfort the women, reminded me of my sweet boy, Buddy. Not a day goes by when I don't remember his sweet love and goodness. Thank you Buddy for being such a friend. I will never forget you. Your loving master and best friend.....mommy/patrice.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

love the video! 
thanks!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Tears flowing here. So much reminded me of all my goldens and our daughters' goldens with our grandkids.
Selka was a hospice therapy dog and the pics with the elderly were just like him!

Great video of the best breed ever!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Lovely video. The song is in Portuguese and I think it means "lean on me".


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Patrice*

Patrice

Thanks so much for the video. Golden Retrievers are the best!!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Beautiful video. Golden's truly are the most amazing breed! I am thankful every day that I have mine in my life.


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

No wonder we all love goldens.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

That was so great. Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## LaylaBauer1718 (Sep 25, 2011)

Made me cry! Made me think of my grandmother, who passed 2 months ago - I wish my Layla could have comforted her like that while she was in hospice. 

Goldens are just fantastic animals! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Loved it! Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## goldenlily88 (Dec 14, 2011)

Such a admirable, noble & loyal dog. Great video.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

My heart has been abundantly warmed up this morning. Thank you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Beautiful video. Goldens are special.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldens are SO VERY SPECIAL!!*

Goldens are so very special! Great Video!!


----------

